# The solid Buckskin Paint club! ;-)



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and now being added to the Club -- solid buckskin Apps that other people think are Paints ;-)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Squeeee, that is my old man. He is a solid buckskin appy that everyone assumes is a paint.

I will have to look up his pedigree. But here is a very recent photo of his over weight out of shape self.


ETA - caption on photo would be: Thank goodness for wind storms, living on a dry lot is hard, I shall survive on these leaves.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Woo!

Admittedly, Abby does have a spot by her right elbow that is about the size of of my thumbprint. Still doesn't count with the APHA though.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay! Okay, here is my Buck man. 
Diamond Flash Paint

I cannot believe I can't find a single picture of him jumping! I know I have some. I'll post more later when I have time to look for them!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Too late to edit, but I have some screencaps of me jumping Buck back in our braver and younger days. These are stills from a hazy VHS tape, sorry for the quality.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

D'AWWW! Such beautiful ponies, ALL!! **hugs**
Got a question, Hoofprints in the sand: In back of all of those ribbons--congrats, I KNOW that you earned them!--I've noticed what looks like a winter clip? I Always thought it was a good idea, but I've only seen it in a book.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand; your horse is kind of related to Cowboy.  

Cowboy's sire is Coosa Lad, and Coosa Lad's dad is Coosa. So in a way they're related :3


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Corporal said:


> D'AWWW! Such beautiful ponies, ALL!! **hugs**
> Got a question, Hoofprints in the sand: In back of all of those ribbons--congrats, I KNOW that you earned them!--I've noticed what looks like a winter clip? I Always thought it was a good idea, but I've only seen it in a book.


I know I'm not HITS, but I thought I might reply  It is indeed a winter clip, the yard I work for clips almost all of their 20+ horses in the winter, ranging from a bib clip (just the chest/neck) to a hunter clip (all of the body clipped minus a saddle patch, legs and head [optional]). What you do depends on how much work you to 
Hope that helped!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a filly i sold back in 2009. Dam wasn't registered so neither was she but here's her sire's pedigree
Docs Golden Edition Paint
This is Mouse at 3 days old







4 months old







And last summer as a yearling! She's 2 & 1/2 now.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for telling me, Indiesaurusrex! I'm admiring it 'cause it looks so neat and tidy AND functional. I'll probably never _do it_ bc I don't clip. My horses get to keep all of their ear hair and funky whiskers since I don't show them, plus they get tons of turnout. They ONLY look a little like this clean when they get a summer bath after a workout in extreme IL summer heat, like we had in July this year when it approached 100 degrees with about 90% humidity--NO rain. (No WONDER we vacation in the mountains!) LOL


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I adore your old man Always. He'd definitely stand out in the hunter ring against all those darn bays._


_Corporal...HITS probably clips because Sandie is in work all year round, and it makes cooling out faster, since there isn't the same amount of hair to get wet._


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You can see the paint in all of them, since they are all tri-colored.
VelvetSB, , thx, Yes, That's what I had always heard. It also eliminates heavy winter blanketing, too. I don't know about you but MY blankets gather more dust than get used. Ya just HAVE to get/keep them, just in case.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Corporal, mine is not a paint. My is a registered Appaloosa. Everyone thinks he is a paint. But his papers say otherwise.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone calls Buck a QH unless they are told different. I got tired of correcting them, and then having to explain WHY he was a paint. It was just too hard for people's tiny minds to grasp "breeding stock" so I just let people think he's a quarter, lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The only place people did not ask me if he is a paint was at Appaloosa shows. I guess people there assumed that if I was able to show I must have the right papers.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Corporal said:


> You can see the paint in all of them, since they are all tri-colored.


A truly tricolored Paint is very rare and none of those horses are tricolored. They're buckskin with white socks and facial markings.




Everyone calls Buck a QH unless they are told different. I got tired of correcting them said:


> I get this too. Except she is half QH. The only thing that makes her look any different at first glance is her sclera. She always looks terrified because of the amount of white showing. One lady I board with asked why her eyes were like that one time. She didn't know Paints could be solid colored at the time either.
> 
> And almost all of the horses at my barn are QHs that go to AQHA shows all the time. I see the ads for the shows on the bulletin board all the time and go, "sadface. I couldn't with for fun even if I wanted to because Abby's APHA."


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Buck doesn't have a lot of white sclera showing in his eyes, but he does have a lot of blue flecking. That's the only real indicator that he has paint. His full sister though, is a very loud colored chestnut and white. :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Corporal said:


> D'AWWW! Such beautiful ponies, ALL!! **hugs**
> Got a question, Hoofprints in the sand: In back of all of those ribbons--congrats, I KNOW that you earned them!--I've noticed what looks like a winter clip? I Always thought it was a good idea, but I've only seen it in a book.


Yep! It's a trace clip  Basically so that it doesn't take me 10 million years to dry her off in the wintertime when we work and she sweats! She grows in a nice thick winter coat so if I didn't trace clip her cooldowns/grooming would take forever and because I work her 4-5 days a week to train, that would cause a lot of uneccesary time spent on drying her fuzzing butt off :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lubylol said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand; your horse is kind of related to Cowboy.
> 
> Cowboy's sire is Coosa Lad, and Coosa Lad's dad is Coosa. So in a way they're related :3


YAY for related bucky-skins!  So yours is "Champion halter" bred too eh?? Have you checked out Coosa's website yet? It's pretty cool! 

Rosewood Horse Ranch, home to the legendary Coosa | Stud Program | NARHA Equestrian Program | Quarter Horses | Halter Horses | Sale Barn - Horses for Sale | Rosewood Horse Ranch


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Mouse is beautiful!! What a sweetie!

Everyone buckskins are so gorgeous, I love the response I'm getting from this thread!  

Apachie, you've got a CUUUTE jumper on your hands!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> "sadface. I couldn't with for fun even if I wanted to because Abby's APHA."


You can go to Paint shows!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Except she is half QH. The only thing that makes her look any different at first glance is her sclera. She always looks terrified because of the amount of white showing. One lady I board with asked why her eyes were like that one time. She didn't know Paints could be solid colored at the time either.
> 
> And almost all of the horses at my barn are QHs that go to AQHA shows all the time. I see the ads for the shows on the bulletin board all the time and go, "sadface. I couldn't with for fun even if I wanted to because Abby's APHA."


Yeah same here, Sandie's dam is AQHA registered...in fact I have a pic of her, here she is!! But her sire is APHA, sorrel overo, so Sandie can't be registered with the AQHA. Always thought that was kinda silly...they'll let TB/QH crosses register Appendix, but a Paint/QH cross can't register at all?? And most Paints have QH bloodlines or at least the appearance of it, moreso than most TB's. Anyone know why that rule is in place?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

And Sandie definitely has the whites of the eyes showing...when I first got her people told me "Oh that means she's crazy" lol...yeah couldn't be further from the truth!! She is sooooooo laid back, she falls asleep in the cross ties every single time I groom her LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Anyone know why that rule is in place?


Do not specifically know why but I can surmise that it is because the QH world does not want lots of paint outcrops to happen.
They used to not allow you to register full QHs if they came out with too much white.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So then why is a TB/QH cross allowed to register, albeit as Appendix? Why not allow some version of Appendix for the QH/Paint crosses?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Because breeding to a TB is not adding the color that used to be specifically written into their rules that they did not want.

I am not saying it is logical. I am simply saying that is why.


You can breed a QH to an appy and get a registered appy but you can not register it is a QH. That is just how the registries are.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I gotcha, they're more against color than anything then, huh? Predjudiced bas$tards!! hehe j/k ;-)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If you breed a QH to a Paint, then it's registered as a Paint. The APHA doesn't accept 'cropouts' anymore, but they do allow you to breed to either QHs or TBs and still be registered as a Paint.

TB/QH can be registered AQHA because the Quarter Horse breed was founded with TBs.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yeah same here, Sandie's dam is AQHA registered...in fact I have a pic of her, here she is!! But her sire is APHA, sorrel overo, so Sandie can't be registered with the AQHA. Always thought that was kinda silly...they'll let TB/QH crosses register Appendix, but a Paint/QH cross can't register at all?? And most Paints have QH bloodlines or at least the appearance of it, moreso than most TB's. Anyone know why that rule is in place?



Waht everyone else has said and to add onto it. APHA tobianos have not nor ever will be in AQHA breeding. Tobiano is not a gene that "crops out" like overo and LP (to some extent) does. So not all Paints are QHs.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> YAY for related bucky-skins!  So yours is "Champion halter" bred too eh?? Have you checked out Coosa's website yet? It's pretty cool!


Ohh, Cowboy isn't a buckskin haha, he's a chestnut.  Coosa Lad is a chestnut. And OI'm not sure he's CHAMPION halter bred haha, but he is halter bred 

And noo I haven't! I'll take a look at that now 

Here's Cowboy ^_^


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww cutie!  sorry the thread threw me off on his coloring lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeahh haha I kind of figured once I wrote it, but was too lazy to edit it lol


----------

